# Tiny says HELLO!!



## Tichi (May 7, 2005)

Hello!

We haven't posted in a long time, be we check in often! Here are some pictures of the little girl who is "living the life" -- I promise!!

Hi Nate and Kristen!!

Love,

T.

http://photobucket.com/albums/a146/tichitiny/Canada/?sc=1&multi=5


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Ha! I looooooove that tongue!!!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Boy, does she look happy! She's probably never been healthier or more content in her entire life. That little girl touched the hearts of everyone in this forum who knew her story. Thanks so much for posting. :wave:


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Thanks ...i have been waiting for those pictures  Also special thanks to Kristin  Its good to see Tiny again and to see her so happy,i missed her :wave:


----------



## JillyBean15 (Sep 27, 2005)

She is just precious! You can tell that she is very loved.


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

Adorable little one! I am sorry to bother w/ any possibly heartbreaking questions, but what is the story behind Tiny?? She seems soooo sweet and precious!


----------



## Tichi (May 7, 2005)

Tiny is about 13 years old (but she's spry as Bambi!). Here's her story, as told by Nate, who was her first champion (this was our introduction to Tiny):

"Tiny is a sensational senior short-haired Chihuahua who really lives up to her name. At 10 years old and 2 pounds, she makes up for her size in sweetness, and is compatible and friendly to everyone who meets her. Her original owner sold her over the internet to someone who believed she was a young dog, and appeared malnourished and miserable on her first visit to the vet. This April she was relinquished to Wilshire Animal Hospital after her new owner realized she could not take care of Tiny’s medical needs. Tiny is definitely a special little lady, and although she has only 3 teeth remaining, she enjoys life and appreciates all the love and treats we give her. Although veterinarians believe Tiny is spayed, because of her size and age, it cannot be surgically determined. She recently underwent a major dental, and is having her vaccinations done gradually a few weeks apart. She is currently healthy and has no major medical concerns. Tiny needs a forever home where she can be around her owner all day and who can pay special attention to her needs and care."

I honestly don't know what kind of life Tiny had before Nate found her, If she was mistreated in her former life, you wouldn't know it. She is an angel. She just wants to be in your arms. 

We are spoiling the heck out of her. She has the complete run of the house. God bless this little princess!
"


----------



## chichime (Jan 30, 2005)

What a cutie!!! I love her cute little long tongue. Kisses to her.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

So glad you posted the pictures! I send you a pm! :wave: Give Tiny our love!


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

Omigoodness, I remember this story, it seems so long ago. I'm so happy Tiny is taken very good care of, she deserves it! Your AWESOME!!


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Wow I remember this. Tiny is sooooooo cute. She is so lucky that you all came into her life and gave her a second chance. She looks so happy and so beautiful. I also love her little tounge sticking out. Thank you for taking this little angel in! We need more people like you out there in the world. You are awesome!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

OMG, Tiny looks great!!  I'm so happy you guys are doing so well with eachother!! :wink:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i love that girl  she's tiny , but looking healthy and round :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice of you to stop by-she looks WONDERFUL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Oh wow it is so nice to see her again - she is just adorable and she looks so well :wave:


----------



## maureen (May 9, 2004)

How cute.  Tiny looks great and so healthy now!


----------



## Minty_Min82 (Sep 17, 2005)

Tiny is so cute!!!


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

Hooray to you! Not everyone would want a senior dog and it's so nice to know Tiny is well loved and cared for in her senior years!


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

:shock:  :shock: WOW :shock:  :shock: 

:love5:


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

It's wonderful to see Tiny again...she looks so well...and contented.......thanks for posting, I miss seeing her .


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

She is adorable. That's a wonderful story.


----------



## TikiLola (May 5, 2005)

Tiny! YAY!!! It's so good to see her again---She looks so happy---Thank You! :love4:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

It is apparent she is one happy, loved and very contented little girl! So great to see her again. THanks for the update!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ahh tiny a legend of chi-ppl. i saw that name and was so happy to see her!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi Tiny! It sure is good to see more pictures of your cute face!  :wave:


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Well i hope to see more pictures of Tiny in the future


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

love that cutie chi so tiny and sweet.


----------

